# Is an EOS 1D markII N a valid body in 2014...



## Bohns (Dec 28, 2013)

… As a second body for animals photo ?

Hello everybody,

I have several oportunities to get a 1D IIN, between 400€ and 600€ ($520 - $780) pending the number of shutter actuations (between 50k and 90k). All look fine on the photos, and two of them are sold in an area reasonably close to my home, where I would be able to handle and test them prior potential purchase.

I already own a 5D III, which I use for every kind of photos. For animals, I feet an EF300 f2.8L IS II with or without the extenders 1.4 III or 2.0 III.

I don't really need another body. I am tempted because of the reputation of robustness of this specific 1D and its AF (some in a French Canon forum consider that it has been the best AF of all Canon bodies, apart 5D III and 1D X). I would use it for animals, with my 300 combos, especially when climatic or environmental conditions would be a bit aggressive for the 5D III integrity. The 8.5 Mpix are enough for what I do of my captures.

Do you think this body still worth it ? Are the prices correct ? What would be its drawbacks apart from an ergonomic from an old age ?

Thank you for your advices,
Stef.


----------



## Canon1 (Dec 29, 2013)

If you don't need a second body I would not buy it. If the cash is burning a hole in your pocket maybe add another lens to the kit.

The 1D ii and N are both good cameras, just old tech and you will likely be let down on the resolution especially because you are used to a 5DIII.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 29, 2013)

Whilst the 1D MkIIN is a great camera, time has passed it by, whatever any rubbish people might say about the 1D MkIII AF, and believe me most of it is utter rubbish, the 1D MkIII is a much much better camera for not a lot more money.

If you are really interested in a secondhand 1 series the two MkIII's are the ones to get, the 1D MkIV has held its value particularly well as it was the last APS-H, the 1D MkIII is superb value because of it's mainly undeserved reputation, the 1Ds MkIII is a fantastic buy too, it is often cheaper than a 5D MkIII, and always cheaper than a 5D MkIII with a grip.


----------



## charlesbanke (Dec 29, 2013)

I currently use a 1D mkii n as a backup to my 1diii, i agree with the others here that it is old tech, but is not to be looked over...what is drawing you to purchasing the second body? for me it was so i could have a 300mm on the 1d3 and a 70-200 on the 1d mkiin, not having to change lenses has given me the opportunity to get many shots i wouldnt have it i would have had to change lenses so often. Especially for basketball, I use a 24-70 on the mkiii and a 70-200 on the mkii2n. Personally I picked up a beaten up a 1D mkiin body but the shutter was just replaced, I talked the guy down to $350, however I am in Chicago and prices seem to differ from place to place. 

So if you think having that body will get you a shot that you wouldn't be able to get with your 5Diii, say with the faster burst rate or being able to have two different lens combos, then I would say go for it! I will say once you start using the 1D series bodies, you become addicted to the ergonomics and overall robustness of the bodies themselves. So that may cause you to want something even better in the 1 series line, say a 1DX 

Hope this helps and I'd be happy to answer any questions you have about it!

Sorry I do not have any first person experience with the body and wildlife


----------



## Bohns (Dec 31, 2013)

Thank you all 

Following what I read, I booked the used 1D mark III of the same seller (he bought a 1DX, the lucky guy, agreed that the mark IIN would be enough for back up, and accepted to release the mark III)

I anyway just understood I may have issues with my memory cards compatibility. Another post to follow to get advices on this specific question...


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Jan 2, 2014)

I wish I could say "I don't need another body. But maybe I'll buy 'just because...'" 

Save the money or buy something you'll really use.


----------



## MovingViolations (Jan 3, 2014)

Bohns said:


> … As a second body for animals photo ?
> 
> Hello everybody,
> 
> ...


 If you have a need for faster frames per second and don't need prints larger than 17x22 it is very viable now. I still shoot a plain Jane 1D MII for a lot of stuff where FPS and ultra fast focus are needed.


----------



## pwp (Jan 3, 2014)

I drove my 1D mkIIn hard for years running up over 500k acctuations. It was retired when I got the Mk IV. Right through the years when it was my number one body to my 5D classic, I absolutely loved it and it was easily the best camera I had ever had. Cleaned up, it looks little different to new, amazing considering how its been used. 1-Series cameras truly are built to hack the daily grind. 

Just for fun I recently charged up the batteries and used it at a track and field job as a second body to the MkIV. The AF was rocket fast and accurate for long-jump, hurdles and high-jump, and later in the meet the 300th flash sync was handy. 

For all its positive points, it's a camera that has had its day for professional work. They do have their hard-core fans, but personally I feel there are better choices. I'd even use a five year old gripped 7D ahead of a Mk IIn these days. The Mk III is a good thing for the money, but do try to get a later build body that has the improved mirror box. If the budget can stretch to a MkIV you'll have one of the all-time classic 1-Series bodies, still very much the go-to camera for busy professionals right across the planet.

-pw


----------



## gsealy (Jan 3, 2014)

I purchased a 1 DS MII last year for about $900. At the time it only had about 20K actuations. It takes great pictures when coupled with an "L" lens. The main reason I bought it is for doing time lapse sequences. Creating 8 seconds of video (15 second intervals, 240 frames for 30 frames per second) works perfect and the camera can bang them out easily. That camera is rated at 200K actuations, so it has a long, long way to go.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bohns said:


> Thank you all
> 
> Following what I read, I booked the used 1D mark III of the same seller (he bought a 1DX, the lucky guy, agreed that the mark IIN would be enough for back up, and accepted to release the mark III)
> 
> I anyway just understood I may have issues with my memory cards compatibility. Another post to follow to get advices on this specific question...



Don't know if this is of help but about the fastest card in a 1D3 is the Sandisk Extreme iii 8GB SDHC card:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/SanDisk-Extreme-Video-Packaging-Varies/dp/B00422FBJ2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1388950666&sr=8-1&keywords=sandisk+extreme+iii+8gb

The 1D3 is the ONLY camera I know of where SD cards perform better than CF. These cards are now pretty cheap - see above link.


----------

